# Who's watching the first qualifying session live?



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Anybody staying up or getting up to watch it live?

Will it be worth it?


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Nah - I'll be up for the 2nd qualifying though.. and of course the race!

I'm still confused how the 1st and 2nd qualifying works though... 
What if several cars expire on their qualifying lap?
What if it's forecatsed to rain in the 2nd half of the 2nd qualifying - everyone will be competing to go the slowest so they get a dry run!


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

I think that's the good thing about it - a few more variables are now thrown into the pot to make it more interesting.

I've seen that there is a high chance of rain on Saturday & Sunday, so I think that will make the first qual session interesting...only a few hours to go.

If I do wake up then I'll watch it, but the video will be set just in case.


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Does it matter? theres still only one winner.


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

> Does it matter? theres still only one winner.


If the rules hadn't changed, I would agree, but I'm not sure the rule changes make it so easy for one person to win each time like last year.


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

See what u sayin but they are claiming it will depend more on drivers skill, I rest my case.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

> Nah - I'll be up for the 2nd qualifying though.. and of course the race!
> 
> I'm still confused how the 1st and 2nd qualifying works though...
> What if several cars expire on their qualifying lap?
> What if it's forecatsed to rain in the 2nd half of the 2nd qualifying - everyone will be competing to go the slowest so they get a dry run!


As this is the first time, tonight they run in championship order from last year.

Positions from the 1st qualifying session give you priority to choose when to run for the 2nd one eg: Â Suckmycockmacher finishes first tonight....then he can say he wants to go 1st, 2nd ot last for the 2nd session - last is obviously best as supposedly by that stage the track is more rubbered up as 20 cars will have gone over it 60 times........

That said, always a risk it will rain.....therefore dry runs = top grid place!

And it WILL rain........oh yes! Â ;D


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

I agree, driver's skill should be high up on the list and hopefully the rule changes will challenge the drivers more, rather than put the emphasis on the car and all the technology that goes with it. If Schumy has to start in the middle of the grid will we see some racing? I don't know - there's too much talk of aerodynamics playing such a big role in providing grip that when they get too close to other cars they lose grip so less chance of overtaking...I think this is a fundamental miss in the rule changes and they should have changed some of the rules surrounding wing area, etc. We'll see, and this is the bit that makes it more interesting. If it ends up as the usual high speed procession I will lose interest rapidly.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Hold on stu...
You're saying that the fastest from the 1st qualifying session gets to choose if they go first or last in eht 2nd qualifying session?That's not my understanding. I understood that the fastest in the 2st qualifying session went last on the 2nd qualifying session Â :-/

From ITV-F1.com:


> Under the new system, cars will compete on Friday for their spot in the running order on Saturday, when the fastest car will go out last. But Coulthard predicted that in certain weather conditions teams could deliberately try to qualify last.


That concerns me as I can see load of people doing a Arrows-style qualifying Â :-/


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Hang on, I thought the running order on Saturday is the reverse of the qualifying order on Friday, i.e. last on Friday goes first on Saturday ???


----------

